# Gecko ID Please?



## Lawra (Aug 7, 2013)

I have been going through old pics on my phone from when I lived on a rural property in NSW and this little fella turned up in my room.

He's pretty cool looking compared to all the ones running around my house at the moment. 

Does anyone know what it is?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Aug 7, 2013)

_Amalosia rhombifer_ AKA Zigzag Velvet Gecko

There is another simliar velvet geckocalled_ Nebulifera robusta_ that is found slightly south of Mackay, the way to tell them apart is that robusta has a much cleaner pattern and the tail is shorter and as the name suggest is usually more robust.


----------



## Lawra (Aug 7, 2013)

GeckoJosh said:


> Amalosia rhombifer



I tried to google it... Do you know what it's non scientific name is?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Aug 7, 2013)

Lawra said:


> I tried to google it... Do you know what it's non scientific name is?


Its common name is Zigzag Velvet Gecko.
Until recently it was classified as Oedura rhombifier


----------



## Lawra (Aug 7, 2013)

GeckoJosh said:


> Its common name is Zigzag Velvet Gecko.
> Until recently it was classified as Oedura rhombifier



Thank you Gecko Josh


----------



## Lawra (Aug 7, 2013)

GeckoJosh said:


> _Amalosia rhombifer_ AKA Zigzag Velvet Gecko
> 
> There is another simliar velvet geckocalled_ Nebulifera robusta_ that is found slightly south of Mackay, the way to tell them apart is that robusta has a much cleaner pattern and the tail is shorter and as the name suggest is usually more robust.



Cool  does it matter that this one was found in central NSW?


----------



## eipper (Aug 7, 2013)

Amalosia lesueurii, Lesueur's velvet gecko, Previously known as Oedura lesueurii


----------



## GeckoJosh (Aug 8, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Cool  does it matter that this one was found in central NSW?



Actually I didnt read your post properly and I thought it was found in Mackay, Eippers post above is the correct ID


----------



## Bushman (Aug 8, 2013)

I agree that this is _Amalosia lesueurii_
Lesueur's velvet gecko (Amalosia lesueurii) at the Australian Reptile Online Database | AROD.com.au

...Reasons being that it looks most like members of the genus Amalosia and _Amalosia lesueurii_ in particular.
The location where it was found further reinforces this ID when you look at the known natural distribution of members of the genus.
AROD > Reptiles / Squamata / Gekkonidae / Amalosia | AROD.com.au


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Aug 8, 2013)

I agree with the _A. lesueurii_ ID. Josh _A. rhombifer _pattern is only superficially similar to this, it's really much cleaner, an obvious zig-zag or serrated edged strip, whereas the pattern in these guys is more like blotches lumped slightly messily together to form a line most often with breaks or bits of colour in the middle of that line. Makes these guys blend better into lichen coloured rocks and Zig-zags better into tree bark.


----------



## Lawra (Aug 8, 2013)

Thank you everyone


----------

